# Accidentally Bumped My 7D on a chair.......



## Bontemaru (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello I accidentally bumped my 7D on a chair at a restaurant and after we left I took 2 photo's and the only thing that showed up on the view finder was pure white. No image just a white blank image. Did I mess anything up? On the 3rd photo and all the photo's after they came out crystal clear. So I'm wondering did I damage anything internally?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds like maybe the white pics were grossly over-exposed images. A really Looong, slow shutter speed will create a pure white image most of the time. Sounds like the chair dodged a bullet not getting killed by a Canon, and the 7D needs a notch filed in its baseplate for kickin' the chair's a$$ at that restaurant.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 23, 2011)

> after we left I took 2 photo's and the only thing that showed up on the view finder was pure white. No image just a white blank image.


I assume you mean the LCD screen, not the viewfinder.  The viewfinder is the actual window at the top of the camera.

As mentioned, if the images came out all white, they were probably just really overexposed.  Maybe the bump changed the mode to Manual (M), and the settings happened to give you vastly overexposed images.


----------



## Bronny (Sep 24, 2011)

I would guess that its over exposed too. I would check your settings


----------

